# Saginaw River Outing Date, Time, Location



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

DATE: FEBURARY 9th
TIME: ALL DAY
LOCATION: MELBORNE RD.

OK GOT THIS SET LET ME KNOW WHO WILL BE THERE. IF ANYONE NEEDS DIRECTIONS PM ME OR RIVERBOY.


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

I know Melborne road. How will I find you? toots


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Radio. Channel 8. See ya there/


----------

